# BANGKOK | Bangkok Sky | 160m | 39 fl | U/C



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*BANGKOK | **Bangkok Sky | 160m | 39 fl |U/C


*


















https://www.facebook.com/propholic20...type=3&theater









http://bangkoksky.com









จาก https://web.facebook.com/propholic20...33309750102162


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/NOBLEiD/pho...type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/NOBLEiD/?ft[tn]=%3C&ft[qid]=6384184486330889860&ft[mf_story_key]=-4112830545492686686&ft[ei]=AI%4084d6230a36af0b7a1256bb6e3d56bca3&ft[top_level_post_id]=1441957659148881&ft[fbfeed_location]=1&ft[insertion_position]=1&__md__=1










https://www.facebook.com/NOBLEiD/pho...type=3&theater









Panerai


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

EIA










จาก https://web.facebook.com/propholic20...33309750102162


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Ploenchit Zone CBD


















https://www.facebook.com/NOBLEiD/?ft


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

*(SKY PLOENCHIT) สูง 161.15 เมตร 39


*


----------

